# Beanflip vs R10.O OCULARIS for TTF



## Andy23 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey there friends! I am in doubt about which slingshot to buy. I want to try TTF shooting with it. I have to choose from SS Beanflip (4.4 cm inside fork with) and R10.O (5 cm) both with Ocularis plugs. Do you think Beanflip it is ok for newbie TTF? 
What would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

IMO the R10 might be a better choice for someone new to shooting TTF. It has a slightly wider forkgap and that may make all the difference. You may also consider an Axiom Ocularis or the Scout. The Beanflip is a great shooter but just be aware that someone new to TTF might find it more prone to forkhits. I don't own either but my cousin got them both to start and preferred the R10 for the reasons stated. Just my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Between the two I'd go R10, but personally would recommend the Scout over either one for an awesome TTF shooter. 

Ftr: This is a Scout clone but this is how it looks set up for TTF. Its very accurate & comfortable to shoot even with powerful bands on it. Whatever you choose, happy shooting!









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Andy23 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks guys! I have a scout clone on the way. To me Beanflip look more sturdy and strong, R10 have the forks slimmer and does not look so secure. But i like the 5 cm fork gap of the R10.


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

I bought a clone or two too this week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I own both, but I slung ttf for 3 and half decades. For me the deciding factor was pocketability... the beanflip wins that one.

But seriously I think either one is great. I go back and forth on which one I love the most. 
My advice is gwt the Beanflip that narrow fork gap will be difficult at first, but then it will also increase your accuracy ( my theory, not actual science) due to the narrower gap. BUT I recommend banding up extra light to begin with to get the feel of ttf. I am assuming you want ttf for aiming style shooting.


----------



## Andy23 (Mar 26, 2018)

I will try at first with some single 2040 tubes to exercise. Can you post some pictures with them side by side? Thanks!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Andy23, I regret to inform you... I gave to R10 to a vet for some quiet shooting therapy. I kept my beanflip...
Apologies.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Let me know if there is any other comparison photos I can do...sorry just saw this,hope I'm not late


----------



## Andy23 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you @Jonesy22. I decided to buy both of them.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Andy23 said:


> Thank you @Jonesy22. I decided to buy both of them.


Awesome you will like them...


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Andy23 said:


> Thank you @Jonesy22. I decided to buy both of them.


*Good choice!! You can't go wrong with either or the Scout for that matter. All three are OUTSTANDING slingshots.*

*I fork smacked a brand new aluminum Bean Flip on the first shooting session. I sanded it out, polished it back to perfection and retired it to my collection.*

*That was when I was first getting back into slingshots so probably would not happen today.*

*I have never fork hit the Axiom Occularis in any configuration TTF or OTT.*

*It may just be my opinion and really based on no evidence but I feel fork hits are more likely for the beginner shooting TTF than OTT.*

*I will add that there is absolutely no mechanical accuracy advantage between OTT and TTF. It's up to what the shooter is used to and feels most comfortable with.*

*I base the above on the world champ from the Italy shooting OTT. I have read TTF is more accurate but I find no real evidence to this.*

*If you are a newbie try both OTT and TTF and see which suits YOU best.*


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Andy23 said:


> Thank you @Jonesy22. I decided to buy both of them.


Thats the way to do it!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> IMO the R10 might be a better choice for someone new to shooting TTF. It has a slightly wider forkgap and that may make all the difference. You may also consider an Axiom Ocularis or the Scout. The Beanflip is a great shooter but just be aware that someone new to TTF might find it more prone to forkhits. I don't own either but my cousin got them both to start and preferred the R10 for the reasons stated. Just my opinion, YMMV.


*100% Agreed. I fork smacked my Bean Flip when I was first getting back into this on the first session with it. I have never fork hit an Axiom or Scout. I wanna keep it that way too *


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Andy23 said:


> Hey there friends! I am in doubt about which slingshot to buy. I want to try TTF shooting with it. I have to choose from SS Beanflip (4.4 cm inside fork with) and R10.O (5 cm) both with Ocularis plugs. Do you think Beanflip it is ok for newbie TTF?
> What would you recommend? Thanks!


*Any particular reason you want to start with TTF? From my experience when I was first starting out a Bean Flip was an easily fork hit. Your luck / skill may vary though. *


----------



## Andy23 (Mar 26, 2018)

I am a newbie at shooting TTF, but i am experimented with OTT, naturals. I want to try TTF because untill now i shoot only OTT and chinese type slingshots.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Just curious ever shot a PFS?


Andy23 said:


> I am a newbie at shooting TTF, but i am experimented with OTT, naturals. I want to try TTF because untill now i shoot only OTT and chinese type slingshots.


Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Andy23 (Mar 26, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Just curious ever shot a Pfs?


No, I want and I will, but i don't have any Pfs at the moment.


----------

